# Receiver powered deca without receiver



## nachumk (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I have DirecTV with a DEC1MR0-01 and DECABB1MR0-01 (I think that's the version of the broadband adapter). This was set up a long time ago where the BB was connected to Comcast and the the DECA was connected to the Receiver. Right after it was hooked up, I hijacked the ethernet from the DECA and connected it to a router to provide wired internet to multiple devices (and not just the receiver). Now I'm cancelling DirecTV, and I no longer have the receiver. I would like to still use this setup. Can this be done? Looks like I need power for the DECA, but is that all I need? I saw that there is a PS18DERO-03 that some people say provides power to the DECA, but the images show a non-coaxial end. Is this what I need?

Thanks,
Nachum


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Look closer that is a coaxial female end. And yes, that all you need. Basically a deca module and power for the deca on both ends and you are set.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As long as you aren't going to cable/OTA, you should be okay. DECA and cable/OTA are NOT compatible.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

there has been two types of BB DECAs of DECAs. the first generation used a non-coax tip for the power supply. The newer one uses a coax tip for its power supply. Which DECA BB do you have?


----------



## nachumk (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'm looking for the PS18DERO-03, but it isn't widely available (only some used ones on ebay). Are there any other alternatives to PS18DERO-03? Or are there other DECA devices that I can use instead (ones that come with power supplies)?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

nachumk said:


> are there other DECA devices that I can use instead (ones that come with power supplies)?


http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=DCAPR0-01&ss=39279


----------



## nachumk (Feb 26, 2014)

$60 for that device . I was hoping for a less expensive solution. It looks like the PS18DERO-03 supplies 18v at .3A. I can buy an adapter to supply this same voltage and amperage, and I can connect the coaxial end to it. Assuming I get all the pieces right, would this work?

Thanks again!
Nachum


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just get it off eBay.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

nachumk said:


> $60 for that device


When ever we post a link to a product, is not an absolute, this is just a starting point and its up to you to do the "research" if you want to find it cheaper. Pretty much, the links are for "informational" use only


----------



## nachumk (Feb 26, 2014)

Would a standard AC adapter work, when wired to a coaxial connector? Is there something else that would be missing if I did this. (18v .3A)


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's the same thing on Amazon for $9.

http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-Ethernet-Adapter-Generation/dp/B00DVK1ITI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393527905&sr=8-1&keywords=DECA


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Here's the same thing on Amazon for $9.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-Ethernet-Adapter-Generation/dp/B00DVK1ITI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393527905&sr=8-1&keywords=DECA


Good find!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I bought the same thing on eBay a few months ago for $6 with free shipping. They probably fell off the truck somewhere.


----------

